# DEUTSCHLANDS SOAP-GIRL 2014 - Vorentscheidungsgruppe 2



## Walt (26 Dez. 2013)

Auch im Jahr 2014 kämpfen hier 35 von mir ausgewählte Soap-Darstellerinnen, die alle nach dem 31.12.1982 geboren sind, um den Titel 

*„Deutschlands Soap-Girl 2014“*. 

Vorentscheidung findet wieder in zwei Gruppen statt. Die Gruppe 1 besteht aus17 Darstellerinnen, die Gruppe 2 aus 18 Darstellerinen. 
Aus jeder Gruppe kommen mindestens 9 Darstellerinnen ins ab Mitte Juli 2014 beginnende Finale, danach noch 2 Darstellerinnen mit den nächstmeisten Punkten, egal welcher Vorentscheidungsgruppe sie angehören, also ingesamt 20 Darstellerinen.

MEHRFACHAUSWAHL IST AUSDRÜCKLICH ERLAUBT!


In der Gruppe 1 starten 7 Darstellerin aus „Lindenstraße", 5 Darstellerinnen aus der „Verbotene Liebe“ und 5 Darstellerinnen aus „Unter uns“, also 17 Darstellerinnen. 

In der Gruppe 2 starten 3 Darstellerinnen aus "Sturm der Liebe", 2 Darstellerinen aus "Rote Rosen", 7 Darstellerinnen aus "Alles was zählt" und 6 Darstellerinnen aus "GZSZ".

Viel Spaß beim mitmachen!

Gruß
Walt


----------



## Walt (26 Dez. 2013)

Eine Bitte an einen Admin: Bitte im Thread "Umfragen" Die Abstimmungen in beiden Vorentscheidungsgruppen zu Deutschlands-Soap-Girl 2014 oben anpinnen. Deutschlands Soap-Girl 2013 "Das Finale", muss nicht mehr angepinnt sein. 

Danke! 

Gruß Walt!


----------



## congo64 (26 Dez. 2013)

Hier sagt mir "Rote Rosen" nix....also vote ich dann auch später


----------



## Walt (26 Dez. 2013)

Ich werde hier bald mal Bilder von den 35 Mädels posten!

Gruß
Walt


----------



## Walt (26 Dez. 2013)

Hier sind die Mädels der Gruppe 2 im Bild:

Christin Balogh (Tina Kessler), Sturm der Liebe	






Sarah Elena Timpe (Sabrina Görres, Sturm der Liebe





Liza Tzschirner (Pauline Lentzsch), Sturm der Liebe





Kim Sarah Brandts (Jule Jansen), Rote Rosen





Anna Willecke (Lotte Hedelund), Rote Rosen





Anna Katharina Samsel (Katja Bergmann), Alles was zählt	





Anna-Katharina Fecher (Melanie Wendt), Alles was zählt





Jennifer Dessin-Brasching (Letizia von Altenburg), Alles was zählt





Jenny Bach (Julia Meyer), Alles was zählt





Julia Augustin (Vanessa Steinkamp), Alles was zählt





Caroline Frier (Bea Steinkamp), Alles was zählt





Ania Niedieck (Isabelle von Altenburg), Alles was zählt





Sila Sahin (Ayla Höfer), GZSZ





Anne Menden (Emily Höfer), GZSZ





Iris Mareike Steen (Lilly Seefeld), GZSZ	






Janina Uhse (Jasmin Flemming), GZSZ






Linda Marlen Runge (Andrea „Anni“ Brehme), GZSZ





Ramona Dempsey (Nele Lehmann), GZSZ


----------



## congo64 (26 Dez. 2013)

:thumbup::thx: Walt - gute Hilfe


----------



## weazel32 (26 Dez. 2013)

Ania Niedieck gefällt mir gut^^


----------



## congo64 (29 Dez. 2013)

Stimmen vergeben :thumbup:


----------



## Malika (22 Feb. 2014)

Meine Stimme geht ganz klar an Kim-Sarah Brandts :WOW:


----------



## Walt (11 Mai 2014)

Iris Mareike Steen wird immer heißer und freizügiger. In GZSZ war sie jetzt fast oben ohne zu sehen und sie hat wirklich was zu bieten.



















Bitte votet für sie.


----------



## Walt (13 Juni 2014)

Bitte abstimmen!

Die Vorentscheidung läuft nur noch 3 Wochen! Bitte stimmt ab!

Wer kommt ins Finale?

Meine Favoritin der Gruppe 2:

Iris Mareike Steen:



Gruß
Walt/SIZE]


----------



## Walt (13 Juni 2014)

Bitte abstimmen!
*
Die Vorentscheidung läuft nur noch 3 Wochen! Bitte stimmt ab!

Wer kommt ins Finale?

Meine Favoritin der Gruppe 2:

Iris Mareike Steen:*






*Gruß
Walt*


----------

